

Large-scale JavaScript Application Architecture - jguimont
http://speakerdeck.com/u/addyosmani/p/large-scale-javascript-application-architecture

======
kls
Nicely done, I work on large web apps by trade and it is nice to see some of
this information trickling down. I pitch Dojo all the time and a lot of people
just don't get that at a point jQuery becomes an albatross when people try to
do everything with jQuery. I find it easier to use Dojo + jQuery from the
beginning, rather than have to pull in Backbone and all the others once an app
explodes and gets to be a "large app".

